# central florida



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

well ive seen quiet a few gto's from melbourne to orlando but yet noone has tried to get a gto fest going maybe at orlando speed world or something give a shout......


----------



## Slick02 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'd play. I'm out of Orlando.


----------



## SpaceCoast (Dec 30, 2004)

I would be interested... I am in Titusville, so not that far from Orlando. We could try and get a group together at the Hooters by the airport.


----------



## Richdawg192 (May 11, 2006)

Id come also. Im out of Orlando:cheers


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm going to the Rolex race at Daytona June 29th(Thurs). Like to see some other GTO's go. Gotta show my support for the GTO-R's! Looks like 2 owners so far are going. Hope to see some of you guys there!:cheers


----------



## derekgto (Jan 18, 2011)

me and some friends are starting one in the tampa bay area and all surrounding areas like brandon, bradenton, orlando, sarasota. and everything else that gto owners wanna travel from right now there are just a few other owners that have joined us but we need to make this huge people. lets start what could be the biggest gto fan club in the world..... TRUE STORY FLORIDA HAS THE MOST OF ALL NEW GTO'S PRODUCED so lets prove it and get to gether hit me up


----------



## derekgto (Jan 18, 2011)

me and some friends are starting one in the tampa bay area and all surrounding areas like brandon, bradenton, orlando, sarasota. and everything else that gto owners wanna travel from right now there are just a few other owners that have joined us but we need to make this huge people. lets start what could be the biggest gto fan club in the world..... TRUE STORY FLORIDA HAS THE MOST OF ALL NEW GTO'S PRODUCED so lets prove it and get to gether hit me up


----------



## Red And Angry (Aug 27, 2006)

Sounds cool. Im game. coming from Orlando, everyone is saying where they are from but nobody is making any type of plans..help out fellas....peace. R


----------



## Mustang Flipper (May 7, 2021)

Anybody interested in a 1970 front valance? Located in N Orlando. Email mark @ maingate dot com


----------

